# What would you do if your parents were furries?



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2010)

Help me FaF you're my only hope.
I found out my mom is a furry, she knows about the fandom and all that.  It's just she doesn't know how to get involved with it.  Basically she doesn't know about Fa/artspots/furnation/etc.  What should I do, she's going to eventually find Fa, and knowing her even trying the shock treatment wouldn't work.


----------



## Vo (Nov 6, 2010)

I have no idea, but:

Lawl, people still use Furnation?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> I have no idea, but:
> 
> Lawl, people still use Furnation?


 Yes.

Also my mom wants a fursuit.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yes.
> 
> Also *my mom wants a fursuit*.


 
WUT?


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 6, 2010)

dude...you're fucked in my book


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> WUT?


 She was the one who gave me a ride to furry fiesta this year, and when she saw the fursuiters she went, "OMG! I WANT ONE OF THESE COSTUMES!" and started taking pictures of every last fursuiter.
The reason why I bring this up is because she saw pictures of my new ALMOST complete fursuit and asked me if there was any sites for it.
...I kinda fucked up and told her it's called a fursuit.


----------



## TDK (Nov 6, 2010)

Disown them on the spot.

Sorry but awkwardness would override any bond we'd have forged over the years.

/sarcasm


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> She was the one who gave me a ride to furry fiesta this year, and when she saw the fursuiters she went, "OMG! I WANT ONE OF THESE COSTUMES!" and started taking pictures of every last fursuiter.
> The reason why I bring this up is because she saw pictures of my new ALMOST complete fursuit and asked me if there was any sites for it.
> ...I kinda fucked up and told her it's called a fursuit.


 uh, dude...probably a rhetorical question but...does she even know about yiffing?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Nov 6, 2010)

Troll?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> uh, dude...probably a rhetorical question but...does she even know about yiffing?


 At the con she saw a well uh...
....
Let's just leave it at yes, yes she does.


Airborne_Piggy said:


> Troll?


Sorry FaF, I'm not trolling, I am serious.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Nov 6, 2010)

1.Find a corner in the house and curl up and cry.

Or

2.be happy and invite your mother into the fandom and just limit her access.


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

TDK said:


> /sarcasm


 
Is there really a point to being sarcastic if you have to point it out like this?

Anyway, my mom's already a Harry Potter nerd, to the point where she's on the board of directors for an annual Harry Potter convention, so it wouldn't really be that much of a stretch.


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> At the con she saw a well uh...
> ....
> Let's just leave it at yes, yes she does.


 
snort...BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

dude, your mom is a freak in the sack!

LMFAO what does your dad think!?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> LMFAO what does your dad think!?


 They're estranged.


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They're estranged.


 yeah, but does he KNOW


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> yeah, but does he KNOW


 Neither of us talk to him anymore.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 6, 2010)

cry myself to sleep at night. 

nah I dunno if she's only doing the light furry stuff with costumes and pictures then I wouldn't think that's a big deal. If she wants a suit, why not?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Nov 6, 2010)

Dude your mom wants to yiff you

Zoophilia is genetic?


----------



## Daze (Nov 6, 2010)

Mm the whole situation could be a very awkward mess. Yet I feel as though I should envy you for having a mother who is willing to accept your interests and even be curious about them all while still seeing the light and dark side of it. Either let her be part of the fandom like she wants, showing her the sites for a fursuit but also explaining to her that it's not all cute and innocent fun as she might think it is. Or distract her with something that would peek her interests more.

PS: OR FLEE THE FANDOM AND PICK UP A NEW HOBBY, LIKE PAINTBALL D':!

If my mom was a furry I think my relationship would probably be a bit better than it is now, at least we would have common ground unlike now lol. Sosadiknow


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Neither of us talk to him anymore.


 ah that sux dude

but yeah...you probably have been posed with one of the most awkward, strange, intriguing, disgusting, and hilarious scenarios I have ever seen in my entire life

while I hate movie references: may the force be with you


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

I love Aiden's like LOL DUDE LMFAO, DOES UR DAD KNOW CHUCKLE SNORT, and Cannon's just like "We don't talk to him anymore, dude."

So precious.


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ben said:


> I love Aiden's like LOL DUDE LMFAO, DOES UR DAD KNOW CHUCKLE SNORT, and Cannon's just like "We don't talk to him anymore, dude."
> 
> So precious.


 I was totally feeling the awkwardness through my monitor


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2010)

Ben said:


> I love Aiden's like LOL DUDE LMFAO, DOES UR DAD KNOW CHUCKLE SNORT, and Cannon's just like "We don't talk to him anymore, dude."
> 
> So precious.


 Well on FaF you eventually get laughed at, I guess it's my turn.


aiden749 said:


> ah that sux dude
> 
> but yeah...you probably have been posed with one of the most awkward, strange, intriguing, disgusting, and hilarious scenarios I have ever seen in my entire life
> 
> while I hate movie references: may the force be with you


 It's very strange.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 6, 2010)

Just pray she doesn't go Lifestyle furry and then take in her new Lesbian lover she met online, or some weird guy who has a trunk full of Zeta/BadDragon Toys.


----------



## Asswings (Nov 6, 2010)

My house has a Bucky O'Hare poster and a signed Omaha the Cat Dancer pinup on the wall upstairs in my dad's studio-thing, and I know he has a bunch of the comics. (I found them when I was a small child, though he has no fucking clue. X3 I was kind of horrified back then, I have to admit.) He's not ACTUALLY a furry, but he's ended up having to draw a lot of them on commission when he's got a table at cons, and knows a ton about the fandom. If he was.. well, it really wouldn't be any different.

EDIT: apparently he didn't put any of them up in his galleries (I don't blame him ahaha) but I guess this is pretty close? It's Hip Flask from uhhh Elephantmen I think. 








Freaking out about a parent finding out about the fandom or becoming a part of it is really rather immature and stupid. So? Big fucking deal. They're an adult, you're either an adult or fairly close. Why do you really give a fuck? It's big enough you can avoid them, and if you have some really embarrassing fetishy shit all over your page, maybe you need to rethink what you have on your page. Stuff you waggle about out in the open, you should be fine with your parents seeing it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 6, 2010)

Just move out of the house and never speak to them again. :V


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 6, 2010)

:\
I probably wouldn't care if my mom liked furry stuff. She's also the one who told the people at my final presentation senior year, in front of potential employers, that I drew people hanging from meat hooks, so. (Please god do not think I'm into vore. :| I was an emotard highschool freshman when I drew that stuff.)
If you hook her up to FA, maybe just turn on the mature filter. Seems silly, but it would make conversations with her about it less strange.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 6, 2010)

Punch her in the face and put "yiff in hell" signs over the house.

You don't need adults to enjoy that kind of filth


Who knows what she wants to do with the fursuit


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

Wonder when the heck they got into being furrys.
My parents aren't into furry and really don't like me wearing my ears and tail outside the house.


----------



## Nibo (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd run away from home, or ask for a lot of animal and anthro prints.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2010)

Daze said:


> PS: OR FLEE THE FANDOM AND PICK UP A NEW HOBBY, LIKE PAINTBALL D':!


 
I went paintballing and shot a pair of fursuiters. One was a cow, the other was a deer. 

If my parents were furries, it'd be a serious WTF-moment and my private life will be invaded once again...


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, if that happened to me, I would kill ether her, or myself.
Ether way, the deed would be done.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 6, 2010)

cry.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2010)

Daw. You could like, get matching collars and pawprint tshirts and walk around in them ^_^


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Help me FaF you're my only hope.
> I found out my mom is a furry, she knows about the fandom and all that. It's just she doesn't know how to get involved with it. Basically she doesn't know about Fa/artspots/furnation/etc. What should I do, she's going to eventually find Fa, and knowing her even trying the shock treatment wouldn't work.



I would kill myself, not gonna lie.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 6, 2010)

While I find this over the top hilarious, I can't not to imagine that I would be very nervous if it happened to me. Still, you need to see the bright side in all of this - your situation is quite unique and thus, you should enjoy it as much as you can. No, scratch the last one - you shall enjoy it. I command you :V


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 6, 2010)

While it would be awkward as hell, I don't see myself killing myself or anyone over it.

But um, yeah. Good luck with that dude.


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2010)

If I found out my mom was a furry, something about that wouldn't surprise me. It'd still be really awkward and funny at the same time. 

Especially when I tell her my fursona is a little boy. hurrr


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay, call me crazy, but if ANYBODY in my family came up to me and said, "I'm thinking about being a fur. What should I do?" I would be ecstatic! Having common ground on something like the furry fandom is a pretty nifty thing, in my opinion. What I'd probably do is tell them to get an FA or SF page (warning them _not_ to set it to view adult content unless they've got strong stomachs, hehehe) and I'd send them links to some good artists (my favorite clean artist is VampirePrincess007). _And_ being the con-going fur that I am (or would like to be), I'd tell them to go to Rainfurrest! Yeah, I'd be there, too. Would I care if they saw me? No. Would I let them follow me around? Nope. Would them come to me later asking about the adult artwork they saw in the gallery or the dealer's den? I dunno, depends on the person. Doesn't matter to me. If they want to be a fur then the best place to go is to a fur con, and Rainfurrest is a pretty damn good convention. I know my dad would enjoy going to one; he loves meeting new people and he's really big into the arts.

Lol, I'm pretty fortunate to have the family that I do. =]


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

Conker said:


> Daw. You could like, get matching collars and pawprint tshirts and walk around in them ^_^



Oh god no!


----------



## Asswings (Nov 6, 2010)

If being a furry is some ginormous painful secret to you guys, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 6, 2010)

I think it would be weird for a little bit until I got used to it.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

It's not a secert or painful to me.
I just don't want my parents jioning in on it!
Little own them wearing matching anything to match me!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 6, 2010)

How did that happen?


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 6, 2010)

1. Walk into your parents room.
2. Find them fucking in fursuits.
3. ???
4. Profit!


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

Blues said:


> 1. Walk into your parents room.
> 2. Find them fucking in fursuits.
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit!


 
I'm having you neutered for formatting your post like this

jsyk


----------



## Sef Highwind (Nov 6, 2010)

Eh, well not going to lie, that's incredibly awkward. I mean I guess it's interesting, but still if I found out that one of my parents we considering becoming a fur, I would simply ask them why as well as if they know what they're getting into.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 6, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm having you neutered for formatting your post like this
> 
> jsyk


 
Don't worry, I'm childfree. Neutered at heart! :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, if you take them being adult furries, you should just compare them to the staff, which are mostly at near age.

If they are like FAF staff - you can go shoot stuff everyday and be the perfect legal outlaw.

If they are like dA or Gaia furries, or SL furries, then you should teach them how to golden shower.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd probably do not a whole lot different, just stop worrying about them not getting it.

In three years or so, I'm going to be posting a "what would you do if your children were furries" thread because of my nephews.

Edit, screw the well-timed ninja'ing.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 6, 2010)

i'd realize i was adopted


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2010)

Well it looks like the general consensus is kill yourself
*kicks stool*
hrk
:V


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> How did that happen?


 *Warning prolonged exposure to CF in real life can and will result in scritching, murring, purring, buying animal costumes, watching old cartoons, buying cereals with animal cartoon characters, owning the ORIGINAL copy of lion king, trying to draw.  If you are showing signs of this, evacuate the area*


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't have to worry since my parents are not furries.

Also, lawl @ you.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 6, 2010)

My parents would be too busy to get into the fandom. However, I can really seeing both of my sisters as some sparkledogs. :c


----------



## Jude (Nov 6, 2010)

Blues said:


> 1. Walk into your parents room.
> 2. Find them fucking in fursuits.
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit!



I don't know about you, but I'm finding the third step to be painfully obvious.

Truth is, I really wouldn't care. Especially if my mom or dad already knew about the yiffing side of it, there would really be nothing to hide.
Hell, I might actually enjoy having someone to talk to about furry stuff.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 6, 2010)

It's okay Cannon, my mom want a leopard tail and ears... not quite a full fursuit though so I think I'm safe...


----------



## Pine (Nov 6, 2010)

I would start thinking that I was an accident because my mom told my dad not to pull out because she didn't want to scrub the fap spooge from her fursuit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I would start thinking that I was an accident because my mom told my dad not to pull out because she didn't want to scrub the fap spooge from her fursuit.


 Actually I wasn't a accident, she was told she was going infertile and wanted another kid.
I'm literally the last kid she could ever have.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 6, 2010)

I couldn't even begin to imagine.
It would be so out of character for my parents.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow... If i'd found out my parents are furries... I'd probably confess to them that I am too but i would not want to know in which sub-group do they belong.
CannonFodder, you are kind of lucky since you know where you stand.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd say talk with her about it, including the weirder aspects of it so that she's forewarned.


----------



## Howling_WolfMoon (Nov 6, 2010)

i tend to agree with the majority of replies.
Talk to her and find out what she does know about furry's, then fill in the blanks. let her know how much the Fursuits $$$$ and see if she is still interested in getting one. you may find that she already knows alot more then she lets on. and after you have told her both the Yin and Yang about Furry's if she still wants in all the way, then enjoy the freedom, just make sure that she doesn't get a Fursuit that matches yours, that would be "Strange" to say the least. Above all elts "Have Fun".

PS. do not jump off a bridge, instead Bunji Jump its more thrilling and doesn't end in death. :v


----------



## Dr. Durr (Nov 11, 2010)

Blues said:


> 1. Walk into your parents room.
> 2. Find them fucking in fursuits.
> 3. Cry deeply.
> 4. Plan suicide.
> ...


 
Fixed


----------



## Bir (Nov 11, 2010)

Just makes me wonder what she could be hiding /from you/. 

"....Do you think my kid knows what yiffing is? Oh gawd..."


----------



## Folflet (Nov 11, 2010)

I would be very happy, but will never happen


----------



## Summercat (Nov 11, 2010)

Bir said:


> Just makes me wonder what she could be hiding /from you/.
> 
> "....Do you think my kid knows what yiffing is? Oh gawd..."


 
This, fairly much.

If you're still taking advice, I'd say just relax and let things happen. If she has questions, answer them truthfully - because your lies WILL get caught out. Note: You are still allowed to redirect comments/questions and still be truthful.

As for what I would do, I'd sing hosannas. It would mean my mother actually would be part of a social network where she might actually make friends, and gambling is not involved.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 11, 2010)

Suicide. It's the only hope.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll ask my kids in 10 years......


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 11, 2010)

"Help me Obi-Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope!". 

As for the real deal, hate to say it but you're on your own. Try to take certain steps to minimize the impending damage, if the damage already has been dealt it's time to cut your losses and get away from the hot zone, asap.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Nov 11, 2010)

I really would not care.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 11, 2010)

I think if my mom had grown up in the same time I am/did she would be.

She's told me that when she was a kid she wanted to grow up to be an elephant.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

if my parents were furries, the house would be a total disaster and we'd have to call hoarders....

oh wait. we're already in that situation. DERP


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Nov 12, 2010)

Unless your parents act like every 22 year old retard furfag then why are you freaking out?
Your parents are adults, they are going to like what they like, its not like they are going to try and look at furry porn with you or talk about yiffing so why are you worried?
If anything I'd be just happy knowing my parents didn't think I was a freak and wanted to actually get involved with things I like. 

Don't hate, feel lucky you have chill parents.


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 13, 2010)

i'm jelous! if i told my parents that i'm now a furry, i don't know what they'd say but i think it would not be good!


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 13, 2010)

@ OP: Dude I think you're in the clear, she knows about yiffing, she wants a fursuit, and she knows about cons. what is there to worry about? embrace it! also, I'm quite envious of you. So good luck


----------



## slydude851 (Nov 13, 2010)

You're quite lucky to have a parent that is (somewhat) incolved with the fandom. It's a whole lot better than not, for sure.

What should you do? Umm not really anything unless she wishes or asks for something. If she wonders how to get more involved, bring up the artwork, fursuiting, conventions, and all that good yiffy stuff.

What would I do?  I would try and convince them to take me to a convention, or help me get a fursuit or build one.


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 13, 2010)

i think i may be able to get my sis into fandom, it would be hard but i could... she already does furry things like dress up like a fox, she LOVES red foxes


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowykoeld said:


> i think i may be able to get my sis into fandom, it would be hard but i could... she already does furry things like dress up like a fox, she LOVES red foxes


 
don't think it'd be as hard as you think if she is dressing up like a fox. 
and heck yeah!!!! RED FOXES!!! 8)


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 13, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> don't think it'd be as hard as you think if she is dressing up like a fox.
> and heck yeah!!!! RED FOXES!!! 8)


lol she has a fox costume she made, its just card board ears that are colored anf a paper tail (she does have a real gray fox tail). she only dresses up as a fox very rarly. shes the one that got me into Arctic Foxes! but the problem is, she might  tell my parents who, judging by the way they are about most of my hobbys, will hate it and make me not a furry, but then again she may not.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 13, 2010)

well if you have trusted your sister on other things that you told her not to tell about then you'll probably be fine. Yeah, parents finding out that you're a furry isn't really a road you want to go down unless you _*KNOW*_ that they'll be coll with it.


----------



## CrimsonMagpie (Nov 24, 2010)

Conveniently pretend this fact does not exist. :B


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 24, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I don't know about you, but I'm finding the third step to be painfully obvious.



OH GOD WHY DID YOU HAVE TO SAY THAT


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Help me FaF you're my only hope.
> I found out my mom is a furry, she knows about the fandom and all that.  It's just she doesn't know how to get involved with it.  Basically she doesn't know about Fa/artspots/furnation/etc.  What should I do, she's going to eventually find Fa, and knowing her even trying the shock treatment wouldn't work.


 
Do Furry stuff together, durr.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Nov 24, 2010)

I would hit them. :|


----------



## Ames (Nov 25, 2010)

SuddenlySanity said:


> I would hit them. :|


 *à² _à² *


----------



## Mentova (Nov 25, 2010)

SuddenlySanity said:


> I would hit them. :|


 When you say hit them, you mean like, assault right?

Not that other kind of hitting...?


----------



## Chibinight13 (Nov 25, 2010)

Parents,what parents-is what id say...


----------



## Slyck (Nov 25, 2010)

Find a duck that weighs the same amount as her if you catch my drift.


----------



## Ames (Nov 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> When you say hit them, you mean like, assault right?
> 
> Not that other kind of hitting...?



Oh, H&K...

You're so naive...


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Nov 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> When you say hit them, you mean like, assault right?
> 
> Not that other kind of hitting...?


 As in: I'd walk up to my dad, smack him in the face, and then head back to my room.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 25, 2010)

I have no idea what I'd do


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 25, 2010)

Well my dad is a therian and my mom has a fursona (it's a red panda). So I'm pretty sure about this one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2010)

Skift said:


> Well my dad is a therian and my mom has a fursona (it's a red panda). So I'm pretty sure about this one.


 you were born to fail :V


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> you were born to fail :V


 
Cougar + red panda = binturong.

Makes total sense!


----------



## LaughingDove (Nov 25, 2010)

...I would tell my parents that unless she feels like knowing anything about my sexual interests and 'sex life', she should really stay far away from my FA page because I'm more than a little weird. This would likely not be as hard as you might think, considering the fact that both she and my father know I have a dildo...and that when she found it, and I freaked, she said; "Let he who has not sinned, throw the first stone."

Brrr.


----------



## Pyrocatch (Nov 26, 2010)

More or less, my response would be, "Huh.  Okay."

Not really that big a deal.  I'd probably invite her to go along to the Denver convention, if I ever go, since it's near where she lives.  I'd show her some creative works (I've done this already, to an extent).  But really, I don't think it would be a big deal, and it'd give us something new to talk about.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2010)

"Huh, that seems unlike you...neat. want me to draw your fursona?" 

Unless I somehow see them looking at furry porn. then I will react in the same way as if I caught them with any porn.


----------



## fletchprint (Nov 26, 2010)

My parents like my art and everything, but they're not really interested in this sort of thing.  If they were furries, though, we'd all probably go to cons together.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Nov 26, 2010)

It'd be just as painful and awkward as when I found out my older brother was a furry.


----------



## BigHoof (Nov 26, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Unless I somehow see them looking at furry porn. then I will react in the same way as if I caught them with any porn.


You'd join them?


----------



## Telnac (Nov 28, 2010)

*lol*  I think it's awesome.

But then again, I'll be pushing 40 soon and I'm halfway expecting my son to end being a furry when he learns of the fandom and is old enough to partake in it.


----------



## gyrene (Nov 28, 2010)

tHAT WOULD BE SO COOL I WOULD BUY ART FROM THEM AND THEY WOULD BUY ART FROM ME AND I WOULD HAVE LOTS OF MONEY TO BUY SONIC GAMES

but they arent


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 28, 2010)

gyrene said:


> tHAT WOULD BE SO COOL I WOULD BUY ART FROM THEM AND THEY WOULD BUY ART FROM ME AND I WOULD HAVE LOTS OF MONEY TO BUY SONIC GAMES
> 
> but they arent


 sup troll


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> sup troll


 
I wish more trolls actually tried 

Like Brazen, Whitenoise, and skittle paxil


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 28, 2010)

Asswings said:


> If being a furry is some ginormous painful secret to you guys, you're doing something wrong.


 This, this, and this.
At first I thought everyone was being sarcastic about not liking the idea, but now that I see just about everyone having the same response ... I'm confused.
Wouldn't being able to have something in common as personal as this be a good thing?  As someone else said, she's an adult.  Once both the light and dark areas are explained, she can decide for herself which areas she steps in.  It's really not that difficult to imagine.
And, as the person I quoted said, if you have to hide such a painful secret, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 28, 2010)

As long as they already knew about the pornographic side to it, I'd be fine. It'd be damn awkward to explain that there's more to furry than furpiles, cute art and cons.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 28, 2010)

Jared said:


> As long as they already knew about the pornographic side to it, I'd be fine. It'd be damn awkward to explain that there's more to furry than furpiles, cute art and cons.


 Furpiles ...
I don't know if you mean something harmless and clean, but the definition someone else taught me ... makes me wonder why people pay a grand for a suit just to dirty it up like that.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 28, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> Furpiles ...
> I don't know if you mean something harmless and clean, but the definition someone else taught me ... makes me wonder why people pay a grand for a suit just to dirty it up like that.



Furpiles are just people diving on each other at cons in fursuits. Not having a romp.


----------



## Jude (Nov 28, 2010)

Jared said:


> Furpiles are just people diving on each other at cons in fursuits. Not having a romp.


 
1000 Ways to Die LIED to me! >:V


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 28, 2010)

Jared said:


> Furpiles are just people diving on each other at cons in fursuits. Not having a romp.


 So, there's basically a clean and dirty version of it.  'Kay.


----------



## Wolf Fairy (Dec 5, 2010)

If my parents were furries, I wouldn't be special anymore  =(


----------



## Scouto2 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd help them make an FA account because I'm the geek in the family and-

...Oh God.

_Oh God_

Guys, do not want. Do *not* want. For the love of all that is holy *DO NOT. FUCKING. WANT*.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 6, 2010)

Scouto2 said:


> I'd help them make an FA account because I'm the geek in the family and-
> 
> ...Oh God.
> 
> ...


 Best reaction so far to this thread and sig'd :3


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 6, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> 1000 Ways to Die LIED to me! >:V



HAHAHAHA!  I saw that episode with the furries out camping and the shroomed out guy stumbles up to their camp and they shoo him off into the wilderness--he finds a real bear and tries to hump it and gets mauled.  This has probably been said a dozen times before but I'll say it again because it made me laugh hard.


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't want to even think about this.

I have a hard enough time thinking about what would happen if they played WoW.


----------



## Acton (Dec 6, 2010)

Last time I checked furry fandom has no age limit. We can use a few more older fans. In addition there are plenty of us that keep thing PG and below.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 6, 2010)

I would stop favouriting and posting porn on FA.


----------



## The DK (Dec 6, 2010)

One grouping of words.... LMFAO


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 6, 2010)

It'd be cool if my dad were furry... but if it were my mom it'd be just plain creepy.


----------



## Demolockte (Dec 6, 2010)

ugh that would be awful . . .

they make SOOOO much fun of me for it tho there's no way they could be furs

*squirms*


----------



## Charrio (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol could you imagine your dad finding your adult porn arts you draw or fav and mentioning how hot they were and how he'd tap that? 
ROFL Horrible image i know lol

Or catching him RPing sexually or in general with people you know personally?


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 6, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol could you imagine your dad finding your adult porn arts you draw or fav and mentioning how hot they were and how he'd tap that?
> ROFL Horrible image i know lol
> 
> Or catching him RPing sexually or in general with people you know personally?


 
Or find out he's been adult roleplaying with you for years all of a sudden.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 6, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol could you imagine your dad finding your adult porn arts you draw or fav and mentioning how hot they were and how he'd tap that?
> ROFL Horrible image i know lol
> 
> Or catching him RPing sexually or in general with people you know personally?


 I've already found my dad's porn before.

I replaced it with goatse.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 6, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> Or find out he's been adult roleplaying with you for years all of a sudden.


 
LOL, that is a gross thought lol
Or was one of your biggest fans or buyers if you were an artist lol

Or god, was a cub porn lover who was into stuff you never wanted to know, all involving a cub he had commissioned.
The Character happened to be named whatever your first name was or nickname is lol


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Dec 6, 2010)

My Dad (RIP) was fond of river otters and regularly watched *The Pink Panther Show*.

I do know a parent who is a furry. She's a hockey Mom, has two large dogs, and is a disabled veteran. We're trying to get her to attend a local con.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've already found my dad's porn before.
> 
> I replaced it with goatse.


 Friggin lol.

I do know of one instance where a furry was caught with dr comet, the mom _was_ going to delete it, but ended up becoming a furry because of it.


----------



## Shay Feral (Dec 6, 2010)

If either of my parents were furries it would freak me out, to what degree I can only guess. It would really, really, really be extremely awkward.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 6, 2010)

Shay Feral said:


> If either of my parents were furries it would freak me out, to what degree I can only guess. It would really, really, really be extremely awkward.


 Imagine if they fapped to your porn? :V


----------



## Shay Feral (Dec 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Imagine if they fapped to your porn? :V


 
On the awkward scale of 1-10, that would be like... 48

semi-related note: I've experienced a similar awkward position with a high school friend fapping to the stuff in my gallery.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 6, 2010)

the idea would be really weird, but i'd deal with it somehow


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Dec 7, 2010)

One word: Chloroform.

Then drop them off at an _institution_.... Nah, I'd welcome it


----------



## Folflet (Dec 9, 2010)

I would scratch "Hypocrite" in big letters in the side of mom and dads vehicles, slash their tires, and tie them to the light pole with collars.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Dec 9, 2010)

Yiff them.  KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY.


----------

